# Heated cable



## TW1STED F1SH (Feb 3, 2012)

Hello all







, I wouldn’t say I was new to all this, but ive just got involved in my daughters gecko TAC.

Just need a bit of advice on this idea that I have, please.

After taking the advice of my local pet store she bought a Exo Terra Glass Terrarium 30 x 30 x 45cm Reptile home, which in its self is very good, but to small.











So I went to a well known Scandinavian modern style furniture store and pick this up for £39.99 and after a few alterations I think will be perfect. (Hope your all going to say what a good idea).










The question that I need answering is, 

Does a heat cable need to go under substrate or can I run it like this?










Will it get hot enough to burn a gecko?

How many watts do I need to heat up the space
Width: 43 cm
Depth: 37 cm
Height: 163 cm

Or would you not bother.

Hope to hear from some of you soon, this forum seems to be a good one :no1: and hope i get answers to all my stupid questions (trust me i have loads more)

Gary


----------



## Natonstan (Aug 9, 2008)

Looks like a pretty good idea, I'm pretty sure Heat cables would be fine going down the sides although you will hear stories of them being bad, being hotter in certain places and colder in others. Another idea could be to have long strip lighting going down the back 2 corners and guard them using some chicken wire, might be a better option


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

What geckos are they and how warm is your house ???


----------



## TW1STED F1SH (Feb 3, 2012)

Natonstan said:


> Looks like a pretty good idea, I'm pretty sure Heat cables would be fine going down the sides although you will hear stories of them being bad, being hotter in certain places and colder in others. Another idea could be to have long strip lighting going down the back 2 corners and guard them using some chicken wire, might be a better option


Thanks for the good idea.



TEENY said:


> What geckos are they and how warm is your house ???


We have a crested and it can get quite cold, it will be on a thermo.

What wattage do you think ?


----------



## buddah (Dec 23, 2009)

no it wont get hot enough to burn them especially when its so spread out and not backed by anything. ive took a temp gun reading from mine n it get to about 30°C.


----------



## buddah (Dec 23, 2009)

and unless your house is very warm i dont think welll im pretty sure that the heat cable alone will be enough to keep it at the right temp.


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

How are you going to ventilate it? You will need ventilation or the humidity will be way too high for too long. You would probably be better off running the cable around the top part leaving the lower part cooler so it can thermoregulate better :2thumb:. I would also think about putting some ledges across so if it was to fall it won't fall from the top down to the bottom & injure itself.


----------



## TW1STED F1SH (Feb 3, 2012)

Vents will be cut into the top and ive got vine branches to run inside, have got a pic and will post later coz im on my phone.

What wattage would you use?


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

TW1STED F1SH said:


> Vents will be cut into the top and ive got vine branches to run inside, have got a pic and will post later coz im on my phone.
> 
> What wattage would you use?



Would it not be easier to use ceramic bulbs to give a good heat gradient? Obviously they'd need to be guarded to stop the Crestie getting burnt. Or you could use a Reptile radiator (again with a guard).


----------



## TW1STED F1SH (Feb 3, 2012)

corny girl said:


> I would also think about putting some ledges across so if it was to fall it won't fall from the top down to the bottom & injure itself.


Quick pic of the vine branches (work in progress)


----------



## TW1STED F1SH (Feb 3, 2012)

buddah said:


> no it wont get hot enough to burn them especially when its so spread out and not backed by anything. ive took a temp gun reading from mine n it get to about 30°C.





buddah said:


> and unless your house is very warm i dont think welll im pretty sure that the heat cable alone will be enough to keep it at the right temp.


Thanks for the advice buddah.

I am going install a light to the top, so another heat source.

*What bulb do you all think i should use?*


----------



## Natonstan (Aug 9, 2008)

Looks great! You should get some of those long aquarium plants and drape them over some of the vines, would give it a "swamp" kinda look :2thumb:


----------



## TW1STED F1SH (Feb 3, 2012)

Thanks Nathan i will.

Just ordered the 3D background, heater cable, Night Glo Moonlight bulb, Daylight UVA bulb and two Ceramic Screw-in Bulb Holders


----------



## Dan Trafford (Mar 10, 2011)

Eh up Twisted Fish, this isn't the BBC you know... and I think this is a good 'ikea' . I personally think that the heat cable is a bad idea as you will get one temperature all around the viv rather that a top to bottom gradient, go with a caeramic heater on a stat. How tall is this unit? I have a 300w ceramic in my 4ft cham viv so if yours is taller which it looks to be then I think you would be best with a 300w too. Also I would be very interested in knowing how you seal the gaps in the door glass (which I think I can see in the photos, I may be wrong) because I could well use your 'ikea' myself in the future. By the way this means please actually let me know how you do it.. Cheers


----------



## reptilepaul (Dec 5, 2011)

Dan Trafford said:


> Eh up Twisted Fish, this isn't the BBC you know... and I think this is a good 'ikea' . I personally think that the heat cable is a bad idea as you will get one temperature all around the viv rather that a top to bottom gradient, go with a caeramic heater on a stat. How tall is this unit? I have a 300w ceramic in my 4ft cham viv so if yours is taller which it looks to be then I think you would be best with a 300w too. Also I would be very interested in knowing how you seal the gaps in the door glass (which I think I can see in the photos, I may be wrong) because I could well use your 'ikea' myself in the future. By the way this means please actually let me know how you do it.. Cheers


speaking of the bbc, was blue peter not on there ? heres one we made earlier ?


----------



## stungy (May 28, 2011)

*gaps*

I'd be interested in the gaps too mate the ones around the door,cos ive been looking into the exact unit,this week after seeing your pic with the vines I think i'm going to give it a good it looks fab


----------



## Dard (Jul 4, 2009)

if your room is warm enough then the cresties should be ok without any heat source, especially if you plan on having any lights

i have two of these modified together with the shelves used to seal the bottom and make a vent with, i've cut out the tops and filled with mesh for more vents, and also for light canopies for the plants
the gaps i have sealed with shower seal stuff of different shapes from here 
4-6 mm Glass

although its only to stop the bugs getting out

just gotta finish the background now : victory:
its holding cresties (or will be when done) so wont need heat cos its in the living room which doesnt get hot in summer or too cold in winter

doors have been removed for now so i can get the background in and out while i finish it off

i'll post more pics when its done


----------



## Dan Trafford (Mar 10, 2011)

I see, the shower seal strip was what I thought you would go for, looks great and such a cheap alternative!


----------

